# Stallion Names



## Eothain (28 January 2011)

What do you guys think makes a good stallion name?

I think it'd be great to have a stallion called "Your Mama"!

What's your mare in foal to?
Your Mama

Who's your foal by?
Your Mama

Brilliant!!! Offensive? Possibly!
Brilliant? I think so!


----------



## Alec Swan (28 January 2011)

Champion.

Alec.


----------



## ruby1 (29 January 2011)

Short,sharp and to the point let alone practically unforgetable.


----------



## Jackpotsstud (29 January 2011)

Very good!

On a similar vein we bought a mare in foal, but the her breeders had no idea she had been covered until she had been vetted.  They had four stallions/colts so the only answer was to wait until the foal was born and DNA test.  

The morning the foal arrived (a frosty 18th Oct 2007!) my farrier happened to be at the yard and see the new foal and joined in the name discussions.  Thinking of appropriate names we had come up with Who Dunnit but my farrier was absolutely adament that the foal should be called "Who's the Daddy".  To his chargrin he was outvoted and foal was called Who Dunnit or Houdie - I just couldn't see in the future doing a dressage test and being announced that I was riding Who's the Daddy!!!

And the final twist to this story was that the DNA results of said foal didn't match any of the colts/stallions at the yard but was (after a lengthy search) narrowed down to their gelding!  Neither the mare nor the at that time colt had ever been out to the owners recollection so they must have jumped in together done the deed and then put themselves back where they belonged!


----------



## vicijp (29 January 2011)

Aeroplane!


----------



## jcwh (29 January 2011)

i think i posted this somewhere once but i know a colt foal who's got the (sad sad) name:
Atomic Dick. it's a french name which means Atomic from The Ick Stables. but Atomic Dick is on his passport.
can you imagine?

This is Jane Doe riding Atomic Dick. people will look at that round for sure!
not to mention: his dad's Atomic Dick.

couldn't help it.


----------



## SavingGrace (29 January 2011)

Lets get it on...


----------



## Simsar (30 January 2011)

Eothain said:



			What do you guys think makes a good stallion name?

I think it'd be great to have a stallion called "Your Mama"!

What's your mare in foal to?
Your Mama

Who's your foal by?
Your Mama

Brilliant!!! Offensive? Possibly!
Brilliant? I think so!
		
Click to expand...

Drunk were  we what about I'm the daddy!


----------



## *Spider* (30 January 2011)

I went to Hartpury Stallion show yesterday and there was a stallion called 'Va Va Voom', that's a wicked name!


----------



## cruiseline (30 January 2011)

I once bought a dressage horse called Uranus he was bred in Holland in the U year, suppose it was only a planet to them. We changed it to U2.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 January 2011)

cruiseline said:



			I once bought a dressage horse called Uranus he was bred in Holland in the U year, suppose it was only a planet to them. We changed it to U2.
		
Click to expand...

That was a dose of good common sense!!  Very funny!!

Alec.


----------



## angrovestud (30 January 2011)

My husband came up with Angrove Spotted Dick when he born as he was covered in chocolate spots and is Homozygous for Tobiano and was so stunning hes called Pudding for short which has been shortened to Pud. but the name really suits him hes yummy


----------



## cruiseline (30 January 2011)

What is even funnier, I didn't know that was his name until his passport arrived about a week later, you can imagine the shock.  The innuendoes that flew around are unrepeatable on a public forum.


----------



## magic104 (30 January 2011)

There is a 2000 Irish TB called Sex Symbol, still listed as an entire, so suppose he must be.


----------



## tristar (31 January 2011)

i love the name of this stalion  - its kraque boom!    
i think the atomic dick is really atomic d'ick from the haras d'ick


----------



## buzzles (31 January 2011)

There's a coloured stallion over here called Willie The Diddler!


----------



## stroppy (31 January 2011)

buzzles said:



			There's a coloured stallion over here called Willie The Diddler!
		
Click to expand...

^^^
That's Awesome!! 

I think 'Oops' would be cool too


----------



## Eothain (1 February 2011)

Simsar ... I don't drink!


----------



## SmilingMadly (1 February 2011)

Not a stallion, but there was a TB mare (1970) called Sex Appeal, by Buckpasser, ex Best In Show - great name, considering the parentage.

Sex Bomb would be a good name, esp if dressage and the owner/rider/producer likes Tom Jones...


----------



## SmilingMadly (1 February 2011)

Good Times is a great name too...  And Heartbreaker!


----------



## ritajennings (2 February 2011)

Heartbreaker I love, Cassanova is great also


----------



## kerilli (2 February 2011)

hmm, unusual and snazzy names do it for me, ones which you can easily have lots of fun with, and make it clear who the offspring is by. We're expecting a Jumbo baby and are having lots of fun with Jum- words...
ones which are a clever mix of both parents really help too, e.g. there was a race mare called Shotgun Wedding, by Blushing Groom, out of Out Draw. very very clever. i love that sort of name.
verbs, like "Cruising" are useful too, you can do a lot with that. or, a name with an adjective in, so you can take that and run with it... anyone remember The Chocolate Bean (by Smartie)? lots of 'chocolate' names after that, very distinctive.
Since so few commentators seem to mention breeding, it's v useful if the horse's name is a good indicator as to who the daddy is...


----------



## tristar (2 February 2011)

a horse i would have loved to have seen in the flesh, and probably my favourite stallion name:    Man-O-War
I remember the chocolate bean stallion


----------



## tristar (2 February 2011)

kerilli," remember the horse has no bad intentions"etc
i think "remember, that the horse is very often doing that we are telling it to do, yet think we are asking for something else"


----------



## Eothain (2 February 2011)

There's a stallion here called Womanizer, by Heartbreaker. I'm going to buy a filly by him at some stange and call her Man-eater


----------



## ritajennings (2 February 2011)

That is good, I have always fancied aMare called Wedlock, 
Foal born out of Wedlock


----------



## Alec Swan (2 February 2011)

Eothain said:



			Simsar ... I don't drink!
		
Click to expand...

So you are flawed,  then.  

Alec.


----------



## photo_jo (2 February 2011)

kerilli said:



			ones which are a clever mix of both parents really help too, e.g. there was a race mare called Shotgun Wedding, by Blushing Groom, out of Out Draw. very very clever. i love that sort of name.
		
Click to expand...

and Blushing Groom was by Red God out of Runaway Bride. In fact Blushing Groom gave plenty of people scope with the names for his offspring-as did his son Shy Groom who sired a foal out of Dance Alone called Celibate.


----------



## Rowreach (2 February 2011)

I'm currently thinking up 3 names to send off now that my ID colt is 2, and the intention is to keep him entire.  I quite like using gaelic names for Irish horses, but I run them by a friend of mine to check pronunciation first so I don't sound like an idiot when I can't say them.  So I sent her my list, to which she replied "why do you want to call your stallion "Son of the Black *****e?"

Erm, probably not then


----------



## SmilingMadly (2 February 2011)

Eothain said:



			There's a stallion here called Womanizer, by Heartbreaker. I'm going to buy a filly by him at some stange and call her Man-eater
		
Click to expand...

I always thought that Broadstone Ladiesman was well named.


----------



## kerilli (3 February 2011)

photo_jo said:



			and Blushing Groom was by Red God out of Runaway Bride. In fact Blushing Groom gave plenty of people scope with the names for his offspring-as did his son Shy Groom who sired a foal out of Dance Alone called Celibate.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, oodles of scope for clever names there. I didn't know Blushing Groom's sire and dam, v clever. Thanks.


----------

